# South Platte River Cleanup-April 23rd



## SPRC (Apr 15, 2016)

*11th Annual South Platte River Clean Up*

*When:* Saturday, April 23rd
*Time:* 11:00 am – 8:00 pm

*Registration:* Starts at 11:00
*On the Water:* 12:00 – 4:00
*After Party:* 5:00 – 8:00 at Denver Beer Company (Click for map)

*Put In/Registration:* S.W. Corner of Florida Ave. & S. Platte River Dr. near Ruby Hill Park (Click link for map)
*Parking for Put-In:* Parking lot just East of S. Platte River Dr. on Florida (Click link for map)
*Take Out:* Fishback Park or City of Cuernavaca Park (Click link for map)

*What:* For the past several years, over 200 rafters, kayakers, cyclists and pedestrians have come together and successfully removed over 2 TONS of garbage from Denver’s South Platte River corridor. The event has received local and regional attention as the best river stewardship event in the Metro area. This year, *Colorado Whitewater*, in partnership with *Down River Equipment*, and *Confluence Kayaks* is presenting the 11th annual South Platte River Clean-up, and we need your help to make it the MOST SUCCESSFUL YEAR YET!

*Shuttle Information:* Complementary shuttles from Geo Tours will be available on the day of the event to facilitate participant transport from each put-in and take-out.

*After Party:* We have a private room reserved for all participants at the Denver Beer Company from 5:00 pm – 8:00 pm. Local food trucks will be on site while we swap stories from the day, and refuel after a great day giving back to the river.

*CLICK HERE TO REGISTER*


----------



## SPRC (Apr 15, 2016)

*Detailed Map*

*CLICK HERE FOR A DETAILED MAP OF THE ENTIRE CLEANUP*

If you have any questions, please let us know!


----------

